# Google Play Music Not Syncing?



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

I have music "on device" aka on the sdcard of my GNex. I want to sync these to the cloud so they show up on my Nexus 7. From my GNex, when I go into my settings > Google Account > uncheck/recheck Music Sync, the songs don't show on the N7. Any advice?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> I have music "on device" aka on the sdcard of my GNex. I want to sync these to the cloud so they show up on my Nexus 7. From my GNex, when I go into my settings > Google Account > uncheck/recheck Music Sync, the songs don't show on the N7. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


That's not how that works. You have to upload them to the cloud on your computer through the music uploader.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

That's not how it works. You have to manually upload the songs from your computer to Google Music via their desktop app. Once those songs are uploaded , then you can sync it all to up to ten devices, I believe. 
What you're trying to do is not possible at this time. Probably never will be either

Edit: ninja'd! Doh!


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh ok, didn't realize I had to go through that extra step. So I need to plug my phone into my desktop then upload to the Google Play Music servers. Thought I could go about doing all that wirelessly. Thanks for the info guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Make sure you designate a folder on your hard drive that the uploaded will always point to. Put the music you want uploaded in there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Thinking maybe uploading to Dropbox would be easier/quicker. Thanks again for the input everybody.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

The idea of google play is to have your music on your computer initially, then from there uploading to the 'cloud' then sharing to all your devices. I assume you downloaded all your music directly to your phone?


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> The idea of google play is to have your music on your computer initially, then from there uploading to the 'cloud' then sharing to all your devices. I assume you downloaded all your music directly to your phone?


 Right. I rarely ever even turn my computer on anymore so I was hoping there was a way around it. I mean, I can just upload everything to the cloud via Dropbox and have access to my music from any device... doesn't make much sense why Google Play Music can't upload to the cloud from my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> doesn't make much sense why Google Play Music can't upload to the cloud from my phone.


Because that's not what the program is for. It's for streaming your music from the cloud.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> Because that's not what the program is for. It's for streaming your music from the cloud.


I know, it just seems like you should be able to manage what you have in the cloud as well. You can download from the cloud to your device, you can stream from the cloud to your device, but not being able to upload to the cloud seems like a glaring oversight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Liquidsmooth JB v2.0 RC5!


----------

